# Rating System not accurate !



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

To those that are watching more about their RATINGS then actually making money, don't worry, be professional and don't let that system fool you. Just today the system went from a 5.0 to a 0.0 to a 4.3 and now back to 5.0 The system has since last week glitches that are out of control. Everyday since last week it drops sometimes for 5 trips down to a 0.0 which isn't even possible ... cracks me up every time . What counts ? The $$$


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

U crack me up... lol


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Another noob in the house!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

UBERNJ61 said:


> To those that are watching more about their RATINGS then actually making money, don't worry, be professional and don't let that system fool you. Just today the system went from a 5.0 to a 0.0 to a 4.3 and now back to 5.0 The system has since last week glitches that are out of control. Everyday since last week it drops sometimes for 5 trips down to a 0.0 which isn't even possible ... cracks me up every time . What counts ? The $$$


If it's not accurate, why drivers are getting deactivation emails ?


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

I think deactivation emails are if you get a bad email or comment from a customer!


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

joe flood said:


> I think deactivation emails are if you get a bad email or comment from a customer!


You don't get deactivated because of one or two bad trips as everyone knows customers play to get a free trip. It's the whole picture , ratings , vehicle, and over all rating . As I would think as a 50 Billion company they would send a secret shopper , today I found out that Uber is scam , cheaters and most of all not loyal, they even steal money behind your back !
Tonight I am thinking even if I should drive tomorrow ,I know more than I wanted to know !


----------



## Holy-Ryu (Mar 21, 2015)

UBERNJ61 said:


> To those that are watching more about their RATINGS then actually making money, don't worry, be professional and don't let that system fool you. Just today the system went from a 5.0 to a 0.0 to a 4.3 and now back to 5.0 The system has since last week glitches that are out of control. Everyday since last week it drops sometimes for 5 trips down to a 0.0 which isn't even possible ... cracks me up every time . What counts ? The $$$


I had to report the glitches to Uber last week for this and now I just reported the rating glitches again this week. There's definitely glitches in the rating system. Plus, some riders are unable to rate and 0 (Zero) stars are counted against your rating.


----------



## Holy-Ryu (Mar 21, 2015)

joe flood said:


> I think deactivation emails are if you get a bad email or comment from a customer!


No, it's when your rating goes below 4.6, no matter what the passengers say.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes I saw this to


----------

